# My new machine is on its way....



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

just ordered a Rancilio Silvia and base. So excited. It will arrive tomorrow. No doubt, I will have teething problems but that's all part of the addiction.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Hold your horses. In the thread "Sunday is not just Mother's Day...." I thought you were still negotiating?

How did you get the green light?

This is all moving too fast. I've still got a year's worth of negotiating and DIY tasks before I can get something new and shiny.









Hope it all works out. From what I have read the Silvia takes a lot of getting used to - I think you will need some patience and perserverance but I am sure the end result will be worth it.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, I told my husband this morning that I had ordered the Rancilio and it was being delivered tomorrow. His reply was "so how much it is?". Unfortunately, I had to go because I had a client holding on the other line.

I, too, have read that the Rancilio does take a bit of getting used to. I think like any machine, it deserves respect and is very sensitive - a bit like us women!!

This upgrade is a stepping grade to "the ultimate upgrade" but that will not happen just yet. I will keep you all posted on how I get on.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

It's nearer a commercial machine than the francis. You'll have lots of fun!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I've seen various Silvia's for sale with different generations mention (e.g. 2009 etc). I don't know how much difference there is, although the cost seems to be. Which one is yours?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Rancilio Silvia is a big step up from the Francis Francis X1. For starters you have better temperature stability and even pressure too, a better steam wand and whilst not as funky looking, certainly a more functional machine

My bet is that you will need to grind finer for the Rancilio than you have been used to in the past.

Did you manage to sell your X1?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Its the 2009 model I have ordered. The difference between other models? I'm not sure. I know the Silvia is a big step up and that's really what I wanted. I had a bit of a wobble yesterday knowing I have to say "goodbye" to my X1 but that's just me being sentimental! I managed to sell my X1 on ebay. It was only on there for a day with a buy it now price and after a lot of interest (and a few cheeky offers from a couple of chancers) I got the price I wanted. An upgrade on the steam wand is one thing I am looking forward to. I am sure I will have a few problems along the way but for now I'm just awaiting the delivery of my parcel.....


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

You will probably be suprised how powerfull the steam wand is. Bit scary at first but zctually you have much more control like that.

Looking foreword to seeing it!

Lee


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I am hoping that the steam wand will be up to my expectations. I drink a lot of flat white/cappuccino as opposed to espresso. No sign of any delivery van as yet


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I thought you might have an overlap between ordering the Silvia and selling the X1. What will you do without a coffee fix?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Well actually, I only boxed up the X1 this morning so I should be OK with coffee for a few hours!! Still no van yet







. Tonight will probably be filled with me getting to know my machine and wasting coffee whilst trying to get the grind right (good job I bought extra coffee from Costa on Saturday


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I hope the van arrived today...

To start with, try a few notches finer than you were using then work backwards

There will be a noticeable pressure difference


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

The van turned up at work at about 3.30pm, two people later, a very big box was sat in the back of my Mini !! :car:The Rancilio is now sitting in its place looking very imposing. I'm scared. I have primed the machine in accordance with the instructions. I have not been brave enough to actually try and make any coffee. Updates to follow...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

2 people to carry the box?

Was it the Rancilio Silvia or the Rancilio Epoca that you ordered?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, I ordered the base as well so the two items were double boxed. Just been brave and made my first coffee - not bad for a first go. Will need to tweek one or two things. Feel as though I'm working in a cafe with that monster.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm very jealous. I'm sure with little steps you'll have it purring like a pussy cat


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, I was awake at 6.15am







this morning admiring my new set up. It looks like a cafe in my kitchen now! I have to get to know the machine and get the grind just right. I'm almost there with the grind but not quite. At the moment coffee comes out of the left side of the portafilter but about 8 seconds later, it then starts to trickle out of the right hand side.

The steam wand is so powerful, I can't believe it. Whereas before it would take about a minute to froth the milk, it now takes about 15 seconds. Its so quick.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Had a look at a few pics on google and the machine looks lovely!!.........very purposeful!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Sandy! Well done, you sound very pleased! Glad your happy!

With the grind you just need to coursen it off a little and watch your tamping. Make sure the machine is level and also your tamping technique. Ensure that you are tamping perfectly level as this can often cause one spout to pour more. What diameter is the portafilter basket? Is it the same as the Francis or do you need to buy a nice new tamper?! Ha ha


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

When are you going to post a few pics so we can have an oggle


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I will post pics as soon as I can - don't worry, I will show you all my new toy.









The portafilter is an E61 and much bigger than the Francis Francis. Thanks for the tips on the tamper, I think that might be it. I will go one slot coarser and try to get my tamper level. The machine should be level but I will check that.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Just an update. Before going down one notch on the grinder to a coarse setting, I decided to give it another go. I used the single basket and lightly tamped with the plastic tamper getting coffee even. I then used my new Espro one - click tamper







and tamped for the second time. The coffee came out even in both spouts this time. Extraction time around 24 seconds (from time of switching on). I then frothed the milk in around 10 seconds. Result? A bl**dy good cup of coffee - even if I say so myself.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic. What a result







. Has hubby had chance of a cup yet?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

No, not yet, he's been too busy working


----------



## 5M Coffee (Jul 18, 2009)

A nice level tamp






Very envious of the Tamper cosy in this video

This video came to my attention from a tweet by @coffeegeek


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

That's brilliant - thank you.

If anyone can find a knitting pattern for a tamper cozy, I'll get my Mum on it. Tamper cozies all round.


----------

